# Post Office



## Rob Fisher (11/5/14)

Anyone know how long a parcel can wait at the PO before they do something silly like send it back? I was hoping two orders from Fasttech and one from Germany would have arrived by now but no suck lunk and for the next 3 weeks we are away from home... We do have house-sitters but if they don't or cant's fetch it then I may have to cry.


----------



## Riaz (11/5/14)

im not really sure @Rob Fisher 

they will send out 3 notifications first before sending it back.

i think you might just be safe.

my advice, get the post office number, call them and notify that you might be away the time it arrives- give them your local tracking numbers for reference.

take the persons name and call again in one week intervals to check up


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/14)

Riaz said:


> my advice, get the post office number, call them and notify that you might be away the time it arrives- give them your local tracking numbers for reference.
> 
> take the persons name and call again in one week intervals to check up



Good advice! Will do!


----------



## drew (11/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone know how long a parcel can wait at the PO before they do something silly like send it back? I was hoping two orders from Fasttech and one from Germany would have arrived by now but no suck lunk and for the next 3 weeks we are away from home... We do have house-sitters but if they don't or cant's fetch it then I may have to cry.



The notifications I get from the hub when they request invoices, so that the can make up some duties, say "parcels must be claimed within 21 days"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (11/5/14)

what would someone else need to collect your parcel? can i take something like a certified copy of your ID and collect for you maybe? could just go the the post office once in say 2 weeks time with a any slips and keep it safe for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/14)

denizenx said:


> what would someone else need to collect your parcel? can i take something like a certified copy of your ID and collect for you maybe? could just go the the post office once in say 2 weeks time with a any slips and keep it safe for you



Thanks a million! The house sitters have promised to check the post box everyday and collect for me! Thanks so much for the offer! This web site rocks because of the peeps!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spiri (12/5/14)

@Rob Fisher, a copy of your ID (does not have to be certified) the collection slip from the post office and the ID of the person collecting is all that is needed. I have done it this way successfully a few times.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

Spiri said:


> @Rob Fisher, a copy of your ID (does not have to be certified) the collection slip from the post office and the ID of the person collecting is all that is needed. I have done it this way successfully a few times.


That is good to know, thank you.


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

please see this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (12/5/14)

Male sure you send a copy of your ID together with whoever is collection your parcel. Sometimes they can be lastag 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (12/5/14)

I think its three months


----------

